#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  فیلم آموزش ساختن تصاویر 360 درجه!

## علی علی دادی

سلام فیلم آموزشی ساخت تصاویر پانورما با همون 360 درجه!


http://host10.aparat.com//public/use...9eb1177674.mp4

 لینک نرم افزار مربوطه به ساخت تصاویر 360 درجه 


http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/PTGui.Pro.9.1.6.Retail.rar

----------

*adsw*,*evilman*,*farah676*,*farzad_yousefi*,*ip_4001*,*Mahmoodi*,*matinc*,*nekooee*,*reza_476*,*V.GHAEDY*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## adsw

سلام دوست عزیز پسوردش کو متشکرم

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## nekooee

از سایت soft98.ir لینک داده شده پسووردش هم حتما همینه یا تو سایتش نگاه کنید...

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*matinc*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## 3320119

درود دوستان این ادرس سایت وپسوورد soft98.ir هستش 
*ساخت تصاویر 36  درجه*

----------

